# trying to sort out splits



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

OK peeps,

Quick question for you, I'm trying to sort out my splits, and was wondering on a day when I do say, back and biceps for example, am I best to do one muscle group first until I've done all the excersises or alternate them (one back excersise then one bicep excersise and so on)??

Wasn't sure which would be best, as at least if I alternate them, that particular muscle group gets a rest, or is that a bad thing?Hope this makes sense!!

thanks


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Start with the biggest muscle first (back/chest/shoulders) and then finish with smallest (bi/tri/traps)

That way you can consistantly lift heavy on the compound movements and not needlessly wear out you secondary muscles you need for these lifts.

Always interesting to do it the other way round if you plateau or fancy a change tho :wink:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what split have you come up with ? include reps and sets .


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Also how many days do you train a week?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Fieryfilly said:


> OK peeps,
> 
> Quick question for you, I'm trying to sort out my splits, and was wondering* on a day when I do say, back and biceps for example*, am I best to do one muscle group first until I've done all the excersises or alternate them (one back excersise then one bicep excersise and so on)??
> 
> ...


In this example you'd do back first, then bi's. The back is mainly trained with compound movements that involve the bicep... no point trying to do these when you've already worked your biceps as they will quickly become a bottleneck and fail before your back.


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

ok, here goes

I work out 6 days a week (sunday off)

*Monday* Legs & Shoulders

Squats 4 x 8-10

leg press 4 x 10

Hack squats 4 x 10-12

Leg extensions 4 x 10-12

Hamstring curls 4 x 10-12

Shrugs 4 x 10

Behind neck barbell press 4 x 10

Dumbell laterals 4 x 10-12

Front d/bell raises 4 x 10-12

Bent over laterals 4 x 10-12

*Tuesday* Chest & Triceps

Barbell bench press 4 x 10

incline d/bell press 4 x 10

d/bell flyes 4 x 10-12

cable x overs 4 x 10-12

Dips 4 sets to failure

Tricep pushdowns 4 x 10

overhead d/bell extension 4 x 10 each arm

Close grip bench press 4 x 10

*Wednesday* Back & Biceps

Bent over rows 4 x 10

Chins 4 x 10

cable rows 4 x 10

Hyprextensions 4 x 10

Barbell curls 4 x 10

Seated d/bell curls 4 x 10

concentration curls 4 x 10 each arm

then on Thursday start the whole routine again, with one or two variations thrown in.

I do a little on the abs each day, 2 excersises daily, variations, hanging leg raises, reverse crunches, russian twists, scissor crunches, depending on which ones I fancy doing.

now you guys are going to pull this routine to pieces aren't you???????? :blush:


----------

